

Ranking the popularity of programming languages - agconway
http://www.dataists.com/2010/12/ranking-the-popularity-of-programming-langauges/

======
timrobinson
Some interesting outliers that confirm what I noticed generally -

\- I always wondered why there were so many Delphi questions on Stack
Overflow, despite seeing very little Delphi activity elsewhere

\- F# developers don't ask many questions

~~~
fogus
> very little Delphi activity elsewhere

So that might explain why the Delphi questions have aggregated on SO.

~~~
vb6
influential people in the delphi community promoted the use of stackoverflow
partly to raise the profile of the language. Delphi is not dead and all that.

------
ricaurte
This is an interesting comparison, but it is most likely just a high overlap
between their userbases - people that use github also use stackoverflow, and
vice versa. This also doesn't include the number of people programming with a
language in a corporate environment whose work is not public nor on external
servers.

Megan Squire posted in a comment this link to a collection of multiple source
code repository websites datasets, although it is only open source projects:
<http://code.google.com/p/flossmole/downloads/list>

------
davidw
Interesting. I'd like to add some options like that for <http://langpop.com> .
Some charts that let you look at jobs vs search engine hits or books vs
projects, that kind of thing.

I wish I could find a way to make a bit more money from it than the ads
provide, though.

~~~
Flenser
have you considered a job board?

~~~
davidw
I tried some affiliate links to some job site, but there was zero traction:-/

